# Favorite Christmas soap fo/eo's?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Getting ready for a fall bazar and making soap with dd - she picked buttercream and snickerdoodle fo from Brambleberry- it smells yummy! only discolored slightly, cant wait for it to cure. Tomorrow is chocolate fudge, - does anyone have favorites that sell easily? Also about coloring to swirl- Used paprika for the snickerdoodle, but would like blues and greens. Where do you get them? our green with spirulina came out army green-


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a link to Cyndi's website on using natural colorants.

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapcolors.html


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My most requested soaps are:
Chocolate Swirl - I use a heaping teaspoon of Hershey's chocolate powder and add to a small amount of the soap to swirl. I use a lot of cocoa butter also in the soap also. I used a chocolate scent one year but several people did not like that so have gone unscented on it for the last few years

Lemongrass soap
Tea Tree and aloe
At Christmas a peppermint soap does well, but I recommend not to use on the face. It feels great in the hair though. 

Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I gave up on Holiday Scents .... I always had a lot left over. Maybe I made too many! Of the ones I had, what sold best was Eggnog (this has vanilla in it and goes deep, dark brown!) and Frankensense & Myrhh (swirled with heavy gold mica)

For blues & greens, I use ultra marines and oxides.


----------



## Runningtrails (Oct 12, 2009)

I looked at Cindi's site and loved it! Very well done! I will read the entire site when I have more time tonight.

I have just discovered this forum and I think its great. PTL!

I am making soap for Christmas now too. I have been making it for years. I have a lot of requests lately from the people I work with for vegan soap. I will have to use shortening and just charge a bit more to cover the additional cost. Any suggestions on a less expensive hard vegetable fat?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I tried parsley powder and got kind of an army green also. I am hoping it will fade to a pale green. I used a combination of lavender, spearmint and peppermint e.o.s for a doublemint fragrance. I remember my cucumber soap started out as a pretty pale green but faded to a cream color in time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's the sad thing about using botanicals to color your soap. It will fade.

RunningTrails - thank you for your kind compliments on our website. Most of the pictures are so old, but the information on the pictorial/tutorial pages remain constant.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are a couple of links with holiday essential oil blends. They are listed as drops because they are blends for aroma therapy. I would just figure the drops as parts, add up the parts and divide the oz. needed by parts, then you will know how many oz of each essential oil you need for your batch of soap.

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_scentblends.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_2135251_christmas-essential-oils-blend.html


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Just thought I'd mention what happens with the men I know and soaps at Holidays "EWWWWWww that stinks" 

Most of the guys we know actually like getting soaps...but Balsam, Pine, and the occasional light cinnamon/vanilla are about as much as they will tolerate happily  

Reason I mention it is that men are an untapped 49% of the population. We have a lady who has a soap business...travels to fairs, does requests, etc. She added simple soaps (no lanolin, straight castille, etc.) to her line, and then did some simple balsam scents. She marketed them as "soaps for men"..and sold out. Added pumice to some...sold out of those. both from men buying them at her stall, and women buying them FOR the men in their lives. 

She wraps them very simply, maybe with a piece of flannel ribbon or twine and paper. 

Might be a good thing to add to a "holiday sale" table.

eta: forgot...she says the grapefruit for some reason is another big seller with males. :shrug:


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I wonder if hunter's soap would be a good seller this time of year.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I do a beer soap, usually scent it with lime, or a lime/basil blend. When I tell people it is made with beer, they love to buy it for a co-worker or spouse. Everyone knows someone who is a beer drinker, so it makes a fun gift. The beer naturally colors the coap a nice tan color. I pour my molds about 4/5 full with the beer soap, and top it off with a plain white, so it looks like foam or "a head" on it. I call it "Brew Ha-Ha"


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Tinker said:


> I do a beer soap, usually scent it with lime, or a lime/basil blend. When I tell people it is made with beer, they love to buy it for a co-worker or spouse. Everyone knows someone who is a beer drinker, so it makes a fun gift. The beer naturally colors the coap a nice tan color. I pour my molds about 4/5 full with the beer soap, and top it off with a plain white, so it looks like foam or "a head" on it. I call it "Brew Ha-Ha"


That sounds wonderful  hehee...Brew haha.....Find a niche and FILL IT!! :dance:


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

My Christmas Wreath scent from Wholesale Supplies Plus has been selling like crazy for me.


----------

